# need a easy to use WYSIWYG html/css editor



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

A freind asked me to design a simple website for them for an archolgey trip to egypt and so i have, but i suspect that when they come to update it there may be problems so can anyone recomend an editor they could use to update the .html pages, FREE would be good as archeologists dont earn a lot of money


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Microsoft Visual Web Devoloper Express 2008 is a good piece of software and is completely free.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

You can edit html with the old fashioned microsoft notepad! Not incredibly user friendly thou.

Another one as well as Fabez's suggestion, go to your local magazine store and buy a copy of one of the website / internet / home pc magazines - 9 times out of 10 they will probably come with a free CD which will have some basic html development software....


----------



## mattvot (Apr 3, 2007)

Nvu is a free alternative to something lke MS Frontpage
http://www.agnivo.com/webmasters/nvu-great-free-frontpage-alternative-50.html


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

amanxman said:


> You can edit html with the old fashioned microsoft notepad! Not incredibly user friendly thou.


http://notepad.org/


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

mattvot said:


> Nvu is a free alternative to something lke MS Frontpage
> http://www.agnivo.com/webmasters/nvu-great-free-frontpage-alternative-50.html


Nvu was discontinued quite a while ago. Somebody else took on the project and created a successor to Nvu called Kompozer. I would recommend Kompozer over Nvu, but both are nice, free, simple WYSIWYG editors.


----------



## cgryniewicz (Nov 12, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

cgryniewicz said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Huh?


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

WYSIWYG Web builder - not free but very easy to use


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Source editor - free, you can edit HTML, CSS, Javascripts and more but you need to have knowledge about this languages since it is a code editor and not a wysiwyg.

Amaya - W3C created it and its visual editor.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Visiual editor- Dreamweaver
Source editor- notepad++


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Dreamweaver is the best visual editor, but its not free! Visual Web developer by MS got CSS editor


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry missed the free part!
Are you a student?


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

amanxman said:


> Another one as well as Fabez's suggestion, go to your local magazine store and buy a copy of one of the website / internet / home pc magazines - 9 times out of 10 they will probably come with a free CD which will have some basic html development software....


Why buy the magazines ? The web is full of download websites such as Softpedia.com, Soft32.com and of course Download.com. They will provide screenshots, reviews and user ratings/comments of the software/s which will be missing in the free CD's.

Freewaregenius.com is also a nice one to read reviews about freewares. The author is no geek but reviews softwares very well as per their functions and user fiendliness


----------



## asti (Jun 26, 2005)

I like checking out http://www.brothersoft.com/

All sorts of nifty gadgets can be seen/read about/downloaded - once you get into your area of interest, they have listings for Top Shareware or Top Freeware - and you can choose to view only freeware if you wish.

:up::up:


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

How about these two free HTML editors...

CoffeeCup http://www.coffeecup.com/free-editor

HTML-KIT http://www.chami.com/html-kit/


----------

